# k9kravings vs Orejin Large Puppy



## mockbam5 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi everyone, I've been posting on pedigreedatabase and will introduce my self officially on the introduction page. Back to my question, my puppy is arriving in 2 days from Germany 

The Father is VA2(N) VA4 BSZS-2008 Ilbo vom Holtkämper See
The mother is SG5 Leila vom Drei Birkenzwinger

I am still debating which puppy food to go with, I feel that Orejin Large Puppy may have to much calcium and phosphorus which can lead to many diseases.

I have a distributor in my town for the k9 kravings dog food.

I've heard only great reviews regarding both foods. k9kravings has far less protein 18% compared to 40% with orejin. If you would recommend one or the other, what would you go with?

All the best Eugene


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I would recommend the Orejin LBP. The calcium and phosporus are with in the recommended range for the needs of a LBP.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

2nd that! Orijen LBP is the best you can do as far as kibble, you may want to check out the great raw threads, a home prepared RAW would be the very best you can feed your new pup, then you'd have complete control as to what your pup is eating. congrats on your new addition!
Oh, and welcome to this great site








The protein on a raw food is different than that of kibble as far as dry matter goes. So really the k9 cravings is probably around 32% if you were to put it in a dry matter.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I'd have to go with K9 Kraving.. Since I train with the guy who owns K9 Kraving and see the results firsthand.. a lot of dogs that are on the food and have been on it since puppy hood..


----------



## mockbam5 (Jan 27, 2010)

I feel like I cant go wrong with either choice, its just k9kravings sounds like a more natural solution?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

K9 Kraving is *fantastic*, and your dog will likely be MUCH healthier!! This is a raw premade that is so very worth the cost. Feeding K9 Kraving is a superior choice, IMHO.


----------



## mockbam5 (Jan 27, 2010)

2 votes against 2 votes. Ok another question, what would the cost be for k9 kravings for a years worth of food.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

K9Kraving will cost more. Not a mountain more, but more. 
Actually, to help you make your choice, consider these photos showing the difference between Grimm fed Orijen, and Grimm fed raw after 3 months. Make your own choice!









http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1104807&page=1&fpart=1


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

you cant compare 40% protein in orijen to 16% in k9 kravings. the k9 kraving has a bunch of moisure in it, which if removed as it is in a dry kibble like orijen, would effectively be much closer to that 40%.

id want to see a breakdown of the mineral levels before i would feed it to a gsd puppy.


----------



## mockbam5 (Jan 27, 2010)

I will doing further research tommorow morning regarding the K9 Kraving. I will tell you all the calcium and phosphorus output. I will keep everyone posted. Is k9 kraving the same thing as feed him raw though? Also how do you serve the food to the dog, meaning it comes in a frozen state correct?


----------



## mockbam5 (Jan 27, 2010)

Brightelf that really is amazing. Your dog went from the "ugly duckling" to the "swan". WOW


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yes, true indeed. On raw, his muscles filled out, his pigment deepend, his coat floofed out, he calmed down and was able to focus and learn better. Those photos were after just 3 months on the raw.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

I vote for K9 Kraving, that's what I feed. It's kinda pricey but well worth it IMHO. Khyber came from the breeder as a pup already eating this food. 

K9 Kraving is definitely raw, just pre-made and packaged. It comes frozen in chubs. I usually unthaw enough for two days worth of food at a time. It won't be as fresh if you unthaw too much of it and let it sit in the refridgerator for too long.

There is also the option of do-it-yourself RAW. This board can be a great resouce for getting started with that. The DIY RAW can be significantly cheaper than any of the pre-made RAW foods.

Good luck with whichever food you choose!


----------



## mockbam5 (Jan 27, 2010)

I dont understand why so many peopel would rather go for a dry food instead of this/


----------

